# Introducing my brand new website...



## Damien Frezier (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Passionate about photography, I would like to introduce you to my new website:
Damien Frezier Photography
It's still a work in progress, so please, feel free to leave your comments & advice about both my photos & website.
I hope you will enjoy !
Damien Frezier


----------



## Damien Frezier (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for your encouragements !!!
I'm trying to update my website with new photos every single week...depending on the free time I can manage to get.
Damien Frezier


----------



## Damien Frezier (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
You can now log on to my new website at: 
http://damienfrezier.darqroom.com 
For the english version, as usual, check out the top of the page. 
Please, don't foget to leave your comments and thanks for visiting.
Damien Frezier


----------

